# Looking for Reputable Cichlid Breeder



## MsBubbles (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm wanting to add a few new fish to my tank. Looking for either a breeder or company to purchase from. Suggestions and recommendations appreciated.

MsBubbles
Montgomery, TX


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*I only know of one breeder that is a personal friend of mine here in Indiana, he is very reputable but from Indiana, to your city is a long haul and may not be worth the effort, However if you want to contact him i will send you his Info By PM Only Thanks JIM *


----------



## gacichlids (Jun 16, 2009)

I breed african cichlids. I just started trying to put together a business, but I've had excelent luck when shipping. I've usually used Aquabid to sell fish but I've been trying to start selling first hand, rather than go through a "middleman" so to speak. Here is a link if you would like to look at my feedback AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website . As I said I've only made a couple sales, but I've never had a problem with shipping. Here is a link to my website Georgia Cichlids, Breeders of Rare African Cichlids. I will hopefully be setting up a business account monday , and set up paypal for my website. The fish I have available and prices are as follows: 

African Cichlids

- Labidochromis Caeruleus “Lions Cove” juveniles ($4.00) & fry ($3.00)
- OB Peacock “Hybrids” juveniles ($6.00)
- P Pulcher “Kribensis” adults ($5.00)
- Haplochromis “Uganda Fire Red” juveniles ($10.00)
- N Pulcher “Daffodils (Kamwimba)” young adults ($5.00)
- Ramphochromis Macrophthalmus “The Barracuda” ($15.00)

Angelfish & Tetras ($15.00 for all these fish)

- 2 Koi Angelfish
- 1 Lacefin Angelfish
- 3 Glass Tetras
- 3 Tetras

You can email me at [email protected] if you are interested or if you have any questions about the fish. I wish you the best of luck in your search.
Have a blessed day.

-Will


----------

